# Apricot and Red Names!



## Aurelian (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm a big name geek so I've been trying to compile a list of possible names as we're hoping to bring home our puppy within the next few months. We obviously won't settle on anything until the baby comes home, but I like to plan ahead! Our other three dogs were all named very differently - the oldest was named immediately on the car ride home after being picked up, the second we had for nearly a month before we settled on her name and we had called her by many different names before finding the right one, and the youngest we had narrowed down to two names before even meeting him and just chose the one that we thought fit him better after meeting him the first time! 

I really have my heart set on an apricot (or possibly red) puppy, but of course there's no telling what we'll end up with as of right now! I'd really, really like the name to be gold themed, even if it's just loosely! My own name quite literally means gold, as well, and my own dog (three in the family, two are not mine) is a very rich gold color that always reminded me of desert sand and I had originally planned to call her Egypt as a result but the family wasn't so keen on it so she ended up being called Cairo after the capital instead. Or maybe any other color relevant names that don't have to do with gold.

I quite like the name Midas for an apricot male, but I can't seem to find any gold-themed girl names that I like! I quite like the (not gold themed) names Pasha (a type of butterfly), Odette, Clementine (the only color relevant one I could come up with!), and Adelaide, but I'm not quite sold! I also quite like Cosette, but know someone with this name unfortunately!

For a red female I quite like Pyrrha (a Greek name from one of my favorite books that means red and is pronounced peer-a) and Rudolph for a red male (for obvious reasons even though it's a bit silly for my usual taste!) I am very fond of Pyrrha, it's my favorite name at the moment so I'm tempted to use it even for an apricot girl, though it might be a bit silly if she ends up lightening to cream or white!

So any name suggestions would be very much appreciated!! Color-related or not!


----------



## ErinWynne (Apr 19, 2017)

I think coming up with names is the best part! I'm just gonna throw some out here for funsies. 

Saffron 
Golda - Yiddish for gold 
Paz - Hebrew for gold
Lali - Means ruby in a language I can't remember 

If I think of anymore I'll comment again!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My favorite is Aurelia. Do think about how the name will sound when you call your dog to you - you want something easy to shout.

Here's a link to a long list of girl's names which mean Gold. Female Names that mean GOLDEN for your dog or pet from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -

And here is a list with names for a red dog: Red Dog Names Perfect for your Flaming Hot Puppy


----------



## Aurelian (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks! Lali is very cute, I may add that to my list!

Aurelia is a very pretty name, but it'd be a little odd for me to name her that since my first name is the masculine version (Aurelian) so that's definitely a no-go but thank you for the lists!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Amelia


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, let the naming fun begin!

Not particularly gold related, but for a red pup: Coral? I knew a girl growing up with beautiful dark red hair who was an unusual gem; thought the name suited her well.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Saffron
Midas
Did not see those on Skylar's links.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry...haven't read all the suggestions, but if I had a gorgeous little red-haired female, I would name her after one of the stunning actresses I associate with that feature.

Lucy

Rita


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Orlaith/Orlagh (pronounced orla) is Irish for golden - obviously quite similar to the various Latin derivative names, but maybe a bit different to your own!


----------

